# [India] - OVZ /KVM- 1GB RAM - 500GB Transfer - 100 mbps port - $7/month or $48/year



## Adwait_Leap (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello, I am from *Leapswitch Networks*. We recently received a large shipment of Haswell E3-v3 servers and would like to present our first Mind-Blowing Indian VPS offer.

We are pleased to announce availability of KVM VPS -

KVM-UVPS-1
512 MB RAM
512 MB SWAP
500GB Data transfer
100 mbps port
20GB HDD RAID10
1 IP Address


*Pune, India location*

$7/month or $48/year
$7/month - COUPON - INKVMVPS512MB (Standard $12/month - 42% discount)
$48/year - COUPON - INKVMVPS512MB48 - (Standard $120/year - 60% discount)


Order here

1GB and 2GB RAM is also available at slightly higher prices, message me or email [email protected] for links and coupons. I am not sure whether VPSes above $7 are allowed on LET.



*OPENVZ*

*UVPS-2*
1GB Guaranteed RAM
512 MB OpenVZ VSwap
1 CPU Core of E3-1230v3
50GB RAID10 SATA3 HDD Space
500GB Data transfer on shared 100 mbps port*
SolusVM
1 IPv4 Address


$7/month - COUPON - INOVZVPS1GB (Standard $19/month - 65% discount) $48/year - COUPON - INOVZVPS1GB48 - (Standard $190/year - 75% discount)

Order here

*UVPS-1*
512 MB Guaranteed RAM
512 MB OpenVZ VSwap
1 CPU Core of E3-1230v3
20GB RAID10 SATA3 HDD Space
500GB Data transfer on shared 100 mbps port
SolusVM
1 IPv4 Address


*$5/month - COUPON - INOVZVPS512MB (Standard $10/month - 50% discount)*
*$36/year - COUPON - INOVZVPS512MB48 - (Standard $100/year - 64% discount)*


Order here


Node Configuration -
E3-1230v3
32GB DDR3 RAM
4x1TB Enterprise HDD in RAID10 (Software)
100 mbps shared port



Server Location -
Pune, India - TATA IDC Tier III

*Test IP -*
103.12.211.1  (own Leapswitch ASN 132335)

Speedtest -
http://103.12.211.5/100mb.test - Shared 100 mbps speed test.

Photos -












*Payment methods -*

PayPal
Major Credit Cards (via 2Checkout)
Payza (Formerly Alertpay)
Skrill (Moneybookers)
Credit cards/Debit Cards/Net Banking (Indians, via EBS)
Check / Cash / NEFT (HDFC, PNB, Kotak Mahindra)

*Why Leapswitch Networks -*

#1 Company in Pune (top 15 in India) according to number of domains hosted. - 25000+
Registered Pvt Ltd. firm - 7th year in business
24x7 Live Technical Support and Monitoring - 30 minutes response guarantee.
Fully Owned Hardware - Servers, Power, Network Equipment and IPs - We do not Resell
Brand Name Genuine SuperMicro Hardware
Payment in INR - Save on exchange fees
Located in SAS70 Type II and SSAE certified Datacenters
100 mbps to 1 GBPS dedicated connectivity to all our cabinets.
Connectivity to 15 top bandwidth providers for redundancy
UPS and Generator backup to each cabinet with 30 days of Fuel in stock.
19 Worldwide hosting locations in USA, EU and India.


----------



## peterw (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice exotic location. Quite huge discounts on your vps offers.

Are these discounts recurring or only for the first payment cycle? Any chance for Debian 7 image?


----------



## Adwait_Leap (Jul 22, 2013)

peterw said:


> Nice exotic location. Quite huge discounts on your vps offers.
> 
> Are these discounts recurring or only for the first payment cycle? Any chance for Debian 7 image?


Thank You!!

Yes these discounts are recurring.

Debian 7 template is still in Beta Version Please check this link http://openvz.org/Download/template/precreated . Let me know if you are fine with it we can setup Debian 7.


----------



## MikeIn (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice to know about such a great offer from a provider from our country.
BTW how are you providing soooooooooo much bandwidth, at this price?
Great offer BTW.


----------



## Adwait_Leap (Jul 22, 2013)

MikeIn said:


> Nice to know about such a great offer from a provider from our country.
> 
> 
> BTW how are you providing soooooooooo much bandwidth, at this price?
> ...


Thank you.

We have purchased it in large quantity


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello,

I am curious, what are you major peering points?  From what I can tell 90% of your peering is in London, if not all?  Do you have any internal peering in country as well? (I personally have no way to test this but am curious to know)

Edit: when reviewing I see that West Coast US does seem to peer through Singapore, but this is the only other peering point I see.

Here is traceroutes (MTR) from 21 locations around the world: Click Here

Cheers!


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 22, 2013)

Tata has access to both west bound (towards EU) and east bound (towards SG) cables and would terminate at either Marseille or Singapore. Anything from Atlanta and left-wards seems to use the SG route which is likely cheaper than the SMW3/4 route even though latency is higher.

Most India ISPs don't peer with each other in India, usually Singapore. Local Tier-2 peering isn't even common in India.

But still, Tata is one of the nicest networks to use if you're in India and need international access (US/EU) as Tata runs a pretty nice global network and peers heavily with the US/EU heavyweights. Only problem is because it's still considered a primarily Asia ISP, other Asia ISPs see Tata as a business threat in Asia so Asia peering is pretty hit/miss, usually routing to SJC/LAX.


----------



## vanarp (Jul 22, 2013)

*@**Adwait_Leap*, Good to see some great offers from India. Can we expect any sub $20/yr plans from you?


----------



## rm_ (Jul 22, 2013)

TheLinuxBug said:


> Here is traceroutes (MTR) from 21 locations around the world


Your 21 locations do not include places like Singapore, Hong Kong, Japan or even Australia. If you would test from those, you would see that pretty much all routes from this huge region will go directly within Asia, and not via Europe or US.

You can also check the Tata network map here: http://www.tatacommunications.com/about/network.asp (PDF is 66 MB).


----------



## leapswitch-Ishan (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you for your comments everyone. I am Ishan from Leapswitch , and Adwait's colleague.



TheLinuxBug said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am curious, what are you major peering points?  From what I can tell 90% of your peering is in London, if not all?  Do you have any internal peering in country as well? (I personally have no way to test this but am curious to know)
> 
> ...





Kenshin said:


> Tata has access to both west bound (towards EU) and east bound (towards SG) cables and would terminate at either Marseille or Singapore. Anything from Atlanta and left-wards seems to use the SG route which is likely cheaper than the SMW3/4 route even though latency is higher.
> 
> Most India ISPs don't peer with each other in India, usually Singapore. Local Tier-2 peering isn't even common in India.
> 
> But still, Tata is one of the nicest networks to use if you're in India and need international access (US/EU) as Tata runs a pretty nice global network and peers heavily with the US/EU heavyweights. Only problem is because it's still considered a primarily Asia ISP, other Asia ISPs see Tata as a business threat in Asia so Asia peering is pretty hit/miss, usually routing to SJC/LAX.



Thank you for explaining this. TATA Communications has a great global network and we are in talks with Airtel and TATA Teleservices to add them and improve our network further.

Our clients and users on LET have tested speeds and get nearly full 100 mbps in EU and about 75-80 mbps in USA on our 100 mbps VPSes.



vanarp said:


> *@Adwait_Leap*, Good to see some great offers from India. Can we expect any sub $20/yr plans from you?


Not soon. IP pricing is quite high in India.



rm_ said:


> Your 21 locations do not include places like Singapore, Hong Kong, Japan or even Australia. If you would test from those, you would see that pretty much all routes from this huge region will go directly within Asia, and not via Europe or US.
> 
> You can also check the Tata network map here: http://www.tatacommunications.com/about/network.asp (PDF is 66 MB).


Thank you rm_ , nice to see you here.


----------



## leapswitch-Ishan (Jul 25, 2013)

peterw said:


> Nice exotic location. Quite huge discounts on your vps offers.
> 
> Are these discounts recurring or only for the first payment cycle? Any chance for Debian 7 image?


Debian 7 is available in OpenVZ now.


----------



## bizzard (Jul 26, 2013)

Has anyone here got hands on any of those VPS? 

Not sure why my ping times are very high, even though I am comparatively near to the location.


PING 103.12.211.1 (103.12.211.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 103.12.211.1: icmp_req=1 ttl=247 time=863 ms
64 bytes from 103.12.211.1: icmp_req=2 ttl=247 time=792 ms
64 bytes from 103.12.211.1: icmp_req=3 ttl=247 time=1148 ms
64 bytes from 103.12.211.1: icmp_req=4 ttl=247 time=791 ms


Just came to know about mtr and here goes the result of it.


```
1.|-- 192.168.1.1                0.0%     5    0.7   0.7   0.6   0.7   0.1
  2.|-- 10.2.71.1                 40.0%     5  1242. 1359. 1242. 1463. 111.2
  3.|-- 4.231.88.202.asianet.co.i 60.0%     5  1225. 1343. 1225. 1460. 166.4
  4.|-- illekm-static-203.200.136 40.0%     5  1163. 1328. 1163. 1482. 159.8
  5.|-- ???                       100.0     5    0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0
  6.|-- ???                       100.0     5    0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0
  7.|-- 103.12.211.1              40.0%     5  906.2 1211. 906.2 1423. 270.7
```


----------



## rm_ (Jul 26, 2013)

*bizzard*

you got a terrible ping even still within your ISP's network... I'd say they have some troubles at the moment, either a malfunction or very overloaded. Are you sure that ping to other locations is not high too?


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Jul 28, 2013)

Just a side note for anyone interested:  After inquiring I was informed that Tata IDC has a very strict no IRC policy.  This applies to Clients/Bots/Servers.  Not saying this is a reason not to order, only letting those who are curious about this know. As far as I know this is only for their India location (they supposedly have a few other locations as well).

Cheers!


----------



## bizzard (Jul 28, 2013)

@rm_ At that time, the ping to my VPS's in US were normal. Haven't saved them though. Now, from my connection at home, its even better, but still much low than I expected. I'll recheck with the connection were I stay, when I am back there on Tuesday.


```
[email protected]:~$ mtr -r -c 5 103.12.211.1
HOST: Bizzard-Laptop              Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1.|-- 192.168.0.1                0.0%     5    1.5   1.5   1.3   1.7   0.1
  2.|-- 117.204.80.1               0.0%     5   91.2  37.1  23.1  91.2  30.2
  3.|-- 218.248.173.54             0.0%     5   23.2  56.7  23.2 124.2  41.6
  4.|-- 115.114.130.49.STATIC-Che 80.0%     5  184.4 184.4 184.4 184.4   0.0
  5.|-- 172.25.80.53               0.0%     5  210.7 221.8 208.1 269.9  26.9
  6.|-- 172.25.81.130              0.0%     5  210.7 211.7 208.8 213.9   2.0
  7.|-- 172.25.81.130              0.0%     5  211.1 212.3 210.8 214.2   1.6
  8.|-- 103.12.211.1              20.0%     5  214.5 213.0 210.3 214.5   2.0

[email protected]:~$ ping 103.12.211.1
PING 103.12.211.1 (103.12.211.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 103.12.211.1: icmp_req=1 ttl=247 time=213 ms
64 bytes from 103.12.211.1: icmp_req=2 ttl=247 time=216 ms
64 bytes from 103.12.211.1: icmp_req=3 ttl=247 time=214 ms
64 bytes from 103.12.211.1: icmp_req=4 ttl=247 time=214 ms
--- 103.12.211.1 ping statistics ---
4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 3003ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 213.845/214.714/216.193/1.082 ms
```


----------



## leapswitch-Ishan (Jul 29, 2013)

rm_ said:


> *bizzard*
> 
> 
> you got a terrible ping even still within your ISP's network... I'd say they have some troubles at the moment, either a malfunction or very overloaded. Are you sure that ping to other locations is not high too?


Bizzard,

Your latency is very high before reaching TATA's network. This is causing the high latency to our test IP.



TheLinuxBug said:


> Just a side note for anyone interested:  After inquiring I was informed that Tata IDC has a very strict no IRC policy.  This applies to Clients/Bots/Servers.  Not saying this is a reason not to order, only letting those who are curious about this know. As far as I know this is only for their India location (they supposedly have a few other locations as well).
> 
> Cheers!


Not TATA IDC, the TATA Communications ILL division. There are separate departments for network and datacenter. We also refrain from IRC due to risks of DDOS attacks.



bizzard said:


> @rm_ At that time, the ping to my VPS's in US were normal. Haven't saved them though. Now, from my connection at home, its even better, but still much low than I expected. I'll recheck with the connection were I stay, when I am back there on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> [email protected]:~$ mtr -r -c 5 103.12.211.1
> ...



Here you are reaching TATA on 4th hop and latency is already 185 ms and then only 20 ms to reach our IP.


----------

